# RIP, sweet Luna..



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

You gave us all so much unconditional love, even though your start in life was a rocky one. Adopted by us from a shelter, you were so thin and scared, and still you had enough trust in humans to give us a chance to love you in return. Your hips never fully recovered from your early start, but we did our best and you enjoyed many happy years with our family and returned all our care with your love and loyalty. You were a wonderful, sweet perfect girl, and we are sure you are now pain free, young again, and playing with your buddy, Gunny. Remember we love you and will see you again. Thank you for showing us how to live and love.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.

:rip: Luna


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

KatsMuse said:


> So sorry for your loss.
> 
> :rip: Luna


Thank you... Appreciate your condolences. She really was a special girl.:halogsd:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Rest peacefully, Luna.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Run free Luna


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's so hard ... their lives are so short. RIP Luna


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Luna. She sounds like a very sweet girl who loved and was loved. Run free Luna run free.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. Luna sounds like a special girl who was well loved.
Sheilah


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WW60, so sorry that you lost her. RIP sweet dog. Brings back sweet memories of my own dogs at the rainbow bridge. It rips your heart out for a while but you will heal again.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Sorry for your loss*

Peace be with you.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Luna.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Thanks you all...it helps to share the feelings. 
Yes, she was a well loved little girl..she is the smaller GSD in my avatar.. She passed away at home yesterday. :halogsd:


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Luna run!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this  RIP Luna


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

My sincerest condolences.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace .... Luna


----------

